# Windows.Net  (Codename Wisthler) download



## eMailbomber (13. Februar 2001)

So 

ich hab das neue betriebssys von microsoft gefunden Wisthler

unter einmal: http://www.myspace.com/Folders/15428436/
         und: http://www.myspace.com/Folders/15627767/

fürs erste is shared passwort: allround
und fürs zweite shared passwort: allround01        


PS gibts auch OFFICE 10

Wenn download nich geht, geht ma auf 

http://www.allroundpage.dr.ag/

Ich habs mir noch nich runtergeladen, wenn ihr das habt, dann schreibt ma bitte wie des is


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. Februar 2001)

wollt nur mal sagen:

das ist ILLEGAL, was du da anbietest!


*löl*


ach ja,.. das sin prebetas (von 2), also erwartet nich soviel davon, laufen schon stabil, aber die änderungen die noch kommen werden sind einschneidender, also wartet auf die Beta2. )




(ich denke zu wissen, was ich weiß)


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. Februar 2001)

*Disclaimer*

Hiermit distanzieren wir uns von jeglichen
Hinweisen auf illegales Material von dritten. 

Kojote i.A. Tutorials Team

Sorry Jungs, aber wenn man sowas nicht ganz 
klar ausspricht, hat man ganz schnell Ärger.

Pfote


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

ich bin gegen Warez, die Softwareschmiede geht davon kaputt!!!!!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. Februar 2001)

nuuun, das kann man nicht so sagen, denn erst dadurch hat sich windows erst so richtig etablieren können. Und dann, was sollen arme schüler machen, die sich grade ne flatrate leisten können, aber auch in den genuß vollwertiger software kommen wollen? .. naja, also ich spreche nu nich von mir, aber ich denke mal das is scho' etwas so oder?


----------



## eMailbomber (14. Februar 2001)

*TTrek*

TTrek stimme ich voll und ganz zu ...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. Februar 2001)

Beta 2 is released... sind schon ein paar schöne screenshots draußen


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. Februar 2001)

*Gerade im Bereich 3D Soft ..*

Ich sage nur : 3D Max : 8000 DM
               Worldbuilder : 1600 DM

Wie wollen sie ihren Nachwuchs bekommen, 
wenn sie uns die Lehrmittel streichen ?

Wenn man etwas verkaufen möchte, wird man
sich eh irgendwie die lizensierte holen.
Oder habt ihr schon Werbeagenturen mit 
CrackWarez gesehen .. Ich nicht !!
Auch die Schulungsversionen sind viel zu 
teuer. (Abgesehen von Maya : 600DM)

Adobe forciert zwar nicht die Raubkopiererei,
ist aber auch nicht zu 100% dagegen, da sonst
niemand ihre Produkte kaufen würde.

Pfote


----------



## eMailbomber (14. Februar 2001)

Ich kauf meine Spiele eigentlich im Internet. NEIN, nicht in normalen Läden, ihr wisst was ich meine Backup CD. Da kostet alles 10DM pro CD, jede weitere 5DM. Der hat auch 3DSM und über 750 PSX-Spiele


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

is aber nicht legal oder????


----------



## eMailbomber (14. Februar 2001)

Nee leider nich !!!


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

Es ist schade, dass die Preise für gute Software so hoch liege, dagegen müsste mal etwas geatn werden. ich kann mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass Raumkopiererei bei Computerspielen kaum noch vorhanden wäre, wenn die Preise um 30 DM gesenkt würden!!!

Die produktionskosten dürften damit immer noch zu decken sein, und wenn die Firmen Werbung auf ihre Homepages klatschen müssen, hauptsache gute Software wird billiger!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (14. Februar 2001)

@Kojote

Nachtrag diesbezüglich: http://tutorials.de/gesetz.php

@ all

Hier darf über alles geschrieben werden, aber erwartet nicht, dass es von uns eine offizielle Zustimmung geben wird


----------



## Kloputzer2020 (26. Mai 2001)

*die down url geht net*

ähm hallo aber dir url von dieser allroundpage geht net !!!
bitte mal die neue posten !!!!


----------

